# Platy not giving birth...what to do.



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

I walked past my tank the other night and saw my fish going crazy. They were going literally bonkers, and were clustered around my platy. Well, I looked closer, and she was giving birth! The fish were eating her babies! I remember reading that you aren't supposed to move them while they're giving birth, but I scooped her up anyway and put her in a breeding trap.

I don't have a fry tank available :-(

She's been in the breeder net for two days and hasn't dropped any more fry.

What should I do? she doesn't seem that stressed, but I know she may be hanging on to them because she is confined. How much longer should I wait? Should I just let her out and give up?

I do have a five gallon tank with three goldfish, and I'm in the process of getting a bigger tank for them, so when it is free, I can transfer her into it, or use it for future pregnancies as a fry tank.

But in the here and now, how much harm am I doing, should I let her out? Or is there any way to encourage her to have her babies?


----------

